# My paper route bike



## Papajon (Jan 5, 2012)

Can anyone help me identify the 1967-68 schwinn I threw papers on? All I can remember is that it was 26 inch, heavy duty with a bendix 2 speed sprocket and black in color. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jwm (Jan 5, 2012)

Does this one look familiar?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18153-1968-Heavy-Duti-worth-250&highlight=heavi+duti

Schwinn made a Heavy Duti model middleweight in the sixties. It was a paperboy bike- basically a Typhoon with heavier spokes, and front hub. They came in yellow or black. Put Heavy Duti in the search box, and you'll find a few pics.

JWM


----------



## Papajon (Jan 5, 2012)

*paperboy bike*

Thanks Bud, I had'nt seen the "heavy duti" of that time. Mine was all black-but you've got me closer. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Harvie (Jan 5, 2012)

*paper boy bike*

Was it like this? If so they are called CycleTrucks.


----------



## Papajon (Jan 5, 2012)

*paper route bike*

no-it was a full size bike-26 inch. From what I've seen so far it may be hard to find. I believe I'm looking for a 1967-68 black heavy duti schwinn with the bendix two speed sprocket-sure would like to have one again.


----------



## jwm (Jan 5, 2012)

Papajon said:


> Thanks Bud, I had'nt seen the "heavy duti" of that time. Mine was all black-but you've got me closer. Thanks for your response!




If you had black painted fenders it could have been any one of several middleweight Schwinns. Search Typhoon, Tiger, Skipper-can anyone else think of some others?

JWM


----------



## Papajon (Jan 5, 2012)

*paper route bike*

Thanks. I'm thinking heavy duti.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2012)

Check out Cabe member Pcullie….there are pics posted of '67 Schwinn Heavy Duti bike.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 5, 2012)

Were 2 speed kickbacks offered as late as 68?


----------



## frogger1903 (Jan 5, 2012)

What about a Schwinn Wasp ? I believe they came with heavy duty spokes !


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 6, 2012)

Do you remember if the bands around the rear hub were yellow or red?  Was there something in particular that make you think it was heavy duty?  Did it have a black and white seat with a S on it?


----------



## mruiz (Jan 6, 2012)

Wasp ended in 1964. I have a heavy duti but in yellow. signle speed.
 Mitch


----------



## Papajon (Jan 6, 2012)

*paper route bike*

bands were red. (three bands) My dad thought the "bendix two speed" was cool. I wish I could remember what the chain guard said-but it was a long time ago. I do remember how heavy and durable that bike was. I think the seat was black and white with the S on it.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 7, 2012)

Papajon said:


> bands were red. (three bands) My dad thought the "bendix two speed" was cool. I wish I could remember what the chain guard said-but it was a long time ago. I do remember how heavy and durable that bike was. I think the seat was black and white with the S on it.




Ok I think were are narrowing it down.   The red bands bring more bikes into the equation as for the most part the last year for red bands were 1963. Did it have a tank? Were the fenders chrome or painted black? 


Here are some names of the popular 26" bikes from that period maybe one will ring a bell:
Jaguar
Panther
American
Corvette
Hornet 
Tiger
Tornado 
Typhoon


----------



## Papajon (Jan 7, 2012)

I wish I could remember what model it was. I do remember it did have three red bands and it was a new bike. It had to be a 66-67 as I had to be 14 to throw the route. I did see a heavy duti somewhere last night that looked like the one. No tank. It was a 66, all black with white pin stripes on fenders and white tiped front fender and had three red stripes. What models were heavy duti bikes or were they a model of their own? Thanks for your help and bearing with me.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi:

The three bikes in 66 with painted fenders were the Heavi Duti (a separate model but a 2 speed was not offered) Fleet (but it had a tank) and the Typhoon and Deluxe Typhoon which did come in black with painted fenders but would have had the yellow band 2 speeds.  Here are a couple thoughts. Maybe it was a Heavy Duti and your dad had them add the 2 speed, Schwinn dealers would do about anything for a customer and what they had was a red band.  The red bands were gone by 66 on new bikes. Also the Heavy Duti came with a different seat, not black/white.   Maybe you bought the bike in 66 but it might have been sitting around for a while and was a earlier year bike. Not that uncommon. Here is the 66 catalog page and the Heavy Duti specs:


http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1966_2021.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1966dlr_Heavy_Duti.html


----------



## Papajon (Jan 8, 2012)

*paper route bike*

I appreciate the info. You got me thinking about before I had the paper route. I'ts hard to remember exactly when I got the 26" Was young for my grade. After doing the math I realize I had the paper route in 68-69. I guess the old man found one like new or had the dealer install the bendix 2 speed-don't know. The Typhoon looks like the bike-really don't remember the seat-maybe had an S-maybe not. I feel like I'm talking to my shrink! Was the typhoon a fairly heavy bike? Mabe it just seemed so. Thanks.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Another Paperboy Bike*

This is a 1937 Schwinn Roadster Paperboy I did last year. Just thought I would add it to your post hope you don't mind.
I was a paperboy myself in the early 1970's and still have fond memories of delivering 102 sunday papers (Milwaukee Journal)
in the winter with my bicycle. When I collected money from the customers I would watch for silver coins. I still have those silver coins to this day. frankster41


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 8, 2012)

Papajon said:


> I appreciate the info. You got me thinking about before I had the paper route. I'ts hard to remember exactly when I got the 26" Was young for my grade. After doing the math I realize I had the paper route in 68-69. I guess the old man found one like new or had the dealer install the bendix 2 speed-don't know. The Typhoon looks like the bike-really don't remember the seat-maybe had an S-maybe not. I feel like I'm talking to my shrink! Was the typhoon a fairly heavy bike? Mabe it just seemed so. Thanks.




Yes they were all heavy!!  The Heavy Duti weighed 53 1/2 pounds and the Typhoon 49 1/2 so not much different. My guess is you had a Typhoon as they probably outsold the Heavy Duti 100 to 1 or more. The red band almost surely had to be put on.

Great bike Frankster!

Here is a pic of my Panther III


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 9, 2012)

*great bike too*

I like the green color.


----------



## Papajon (Jan 10, 2012)

*paper route bike*

thanks Schwinnbikebob. I believe you helped me to identify my old schwinn-I haven't seen many (one) typhoons like it anywhere. Are they as hard to find as it seems or am I just not looking in the right places? I also appreciate Frankster44 posting his pic-very cool. I would like to see everyone's bike who had a paper route. We are an endangered species.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the Typhoons are not any harder to find than any other Schwinn from that era but you know how it is when you are looking for something.  I passed on a nice black one a few months back that I still regret not buying. It was earlier than yours however and had the white painted wheels. I'll keep an eye out for you for any I see.


----------



## Papajon (Jan 12, 2012)

*paperroute bike*

Thanks SBB


----------



## Lester65Rodriguez (Jan 13, 2012)

Long before the newspaper industry went into decline, the newspaper delivery boy disappeared, and that is a shame.

Thanks,
men's support socks


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 16, 2012)

My father in  law was a paper boy in the 60's and i was a paper boy in the 90's. I found his old Columbia newsboy special in his moms shed so i am restoring it for a surprise on his birthday. I still have my old paper boy bags and we we both delivered for the same company. should be pretty cool when its done. i hope he likes it.


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 17, 2012)

*are you still looking for an all original '66 black heavy duti??   I have one*

Hello, are you still looking for a black heavy duti ?? I have an one. It's all original & in super nice shape. Let me know & I'll send pics & price.  Thanks Bob   bobvandale@comcast.net


----------



## Papajon (Jan 17, 2012)

*paper route bike*

Sure- post pics-everyone on this thread would like to see all the bikes we can.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 18, 2012)

*Heavy Duty.....*

The RedBand 2 speed was offered into very late 1964.The YellowBand was available January 1965,so I'm thinking you had an early 1960's Heavy Duty American middleweight or Wasp ballooner.Both came with painted fenders and were available with a 2 speed,actually  any 24" or 26" coaster brake bike was available with a 2 speed rear hub.


----------



## Papajon (Jan 18, 2012)

*paper route bike*

thanks PC-helpful info. I'm new at this - can you explain "wasp" to me?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2012)

Papajon said:


> thanks PC-helpful info. I'm new at this - can you explain "wasp" to me?




The Schwinn Wasp is a balloon tire bike,2.125" tires.I think they were made from around 1958 to 1964.Heres a link to a 1962 catalog......
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_Wasp.html


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Pics coming sunday*

Hello, I be home sunday & take/post pics of the '66 Heavy Duti then. Thanks ps It's a single spped coaster not a 2 speed


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 22, 2012)

*All original '66 schwinn black heavy duti*

Here's are few pics of my '66 Schwinn Heavy Duti complete with working miller generator


----------



## REC (Jan 22, 2012)

*One word...*

Spiffy! 
Looks REALLY good.

REC


----------



## Papajon (Jan 22, 2012)

*paper route bike*

Thats as close as I can recall to the one- final answer-except for the bendix 2 speed and no light or generator.


----------

